# OGF Member forgets camo pants, Lays smack-down on Big Tom in Green Sweatpants!



## Mushijobah

It's true, one of the most frustrating and coolest hunts I've been on.

1" spurs
10" beard
20lbs

More to come later!


----------



## goose commander

great job kyle.


----------



## turkeyt

Great hunt and good memories. Don't get better than that.


----------



## DaleM

Nice picture. I wondered when I read the title if that was you, but you answered the question! Nice turkey. I'm heading down next weekend. Hope to get out at least one day.
Hope to see you this season on the River.


----------



## Waterline

Congratulations on a great looking gobbler!


----------



## killingtime

good job kyle. that turkey was a little more easier to hunt then these perry county turkeys. lol.


----------



## mpd5094

Congrats on your gobbler!


----------



## bobk

Very nice Kyle. Did you get the beast in Hocking at your place?


----------



## fishslim

Nice job!! Beautiful gobbler. Nice Work!!


----------



## Mushijobah

Well thanks a lot guys! Twas quite a memorable hunt. Here's the rest of the story...

SO....I wake up at 0450 hours and begin the pre-hunting groggy run-through of activities prior to my departure.

1. Coffee.
2. Food.
3. Restroom Items.
5. Grab decoys I forgot to bring yesterday to Perry Co. 

I accomplish all of these tasks, but as you may have noticed, item 4. is nowhere to be seen. I only realize this when I am halfway between my house and the hunting spot! I do my best Cool Hand Luke impersonation and try not to freak out in the far. Deep breaths and WNCI (thanks Christina Perri [yes, I'm joking {maybe?}]),

SO, back to item 4. My camouflage pants.... Left them on my bedroom floor in Canal Winchester...and I'm at Easton. It's 0530 hours, I still have time...right? Turn around, or goto Walmart - Easton and hope they have some camo clothing to purchase. Executive decision......So I roll into Wally World at 0535 hours (shooting time is drawing ever-closer). RUN back to the sporting goods section wearing my trusty green sweatpants (more to come on them). I frantically search the compilation of random Dale Jr. camouflage shirts, but I cannot find any hunting pants! Anything would do at this point, even the Sean Jean gangsta wilderness apparel....nothing! I ask the local 3rd shift Walmart Stocker if she knows where any camo pants might be. Well, they happened to be right behind her massive cart of items to be stocked...I'm in business!!! Well, no. They have probably 10 pants, and all of them are small (30-32 waiste). That's obviously not going to cut it. I rush out of the store, and take off...pretty darn frustrated at myself at this point. 

I decide to bypass the camo-pants and stick with my trusty green sweatpants. Hey, I'll look ridiculous, but less ridiculous than someone driving home at 0545 hours from an already failed turkey hunt! En route to Delaware Co!

I arrive at the farm I planned to hunt at 0610 hours, 5 minutes before legal shooting time. Late, but not too late. I gather all my gear, and rush the the rear end of a partially disced corn field and setup. The sun comes up, no gobbles, birds and deer start appearing, no gobbles. This is the same place I saw turkeys last week. A multitude of gunshots ring out in the vacinity where I believe the turkey to be roosting. Either I did not hear the gobbles, or these dudes were shootin' the roost! Either way, frustration ensues.

I start hearing an embarrassing excited hen impersonation on the next property over and know I'm not alone. The hunter starts stalking my area, and proceeding closer and closer to my decoy setup. Did he realize they're styrofoam? I don't know. I eventually stand up when I see him coming. He sees me and turns around. Well, time for a new spot.

I walk probably 200 yards down the field edge, to an intersection between the woodlot, my field, and another skinny field. I setup and call for a few minutes...nothin'. At this point, the farmer arrives and begins discing the fields. No fault to him at all, but my hunt is over...so I think.

I text a friend, a fellow OGFer, and ask if he minds if I swing by his property for a few minutes to hang/listen. I think I'll be killing some time and possibly keeping an eye on the place. He says cool, we talk a bit, and I head over there on my way to class.

I get there, a small woodlot on a relatively busy road in Del. Co. There are other woodlots around this one, crop fields between them. Confirmed turkey sitings, but few and far between. I get out...in my trusty green sweatpants and camo-jacket. I grab all my gear, and remember chuckling to myself because I thought grabbing my gear was pointless. I head into the woods along a cut farm field. On my walk back, I swear I heard distant gobbling between the sounds of passing cars...

I get to the spot where he said he'd seen birds strutting in the past. I setup, and sit.....OK, yes, I'm now hearing distant gobbling. Like 1/4 mile away and 2 woodlots over distant. I'm happy as a clam just to hear a bird gobbling! Us turkey hunters know how that is.. I belt out a serious of the loudest yelp/cut combos I can from my mouth call, and to my disbelief the distant gobbler gobbles back! We go back and forth for a while, which is amusing. I literally thought this gobbler was across another road. And for all I know hammering away from downtown Columbus.

Well, we keep going back and forth, and I can tell I'm riling him up a bit. He's not getting any closer though. It is now 10am and my class at OSU starts at 12 noon. As time progresses, the gobbling continues, but the wind and traffic noise continued...to continue. I kept yelping, putting, and cackling reaaal loudly. I entered the slate call into the mix for a dual-hen added effect. Eventually the gobbling ceased, and I thought all was over. 

I began responding to a text from another OGF member in regards to an OGF Marketplace trade we were conducting. As I texted, I stood up, began gathering my things to leave, and looked into the field......*by-golly here comes a puffed up tom strutting and sidestepping toward my decoy setup!!* I slowly lowered back down into my seat while saying "o crap o crap o crap", thinking he had seen my abrupt movements.

I kept it cool, and he didn't see me, probably because he was about 150 yards out. He ever so slowly edged closer and closer towards me. He stopped and spun around every so often, just to heighten the suspense. Closer and closer he wanders, and I slump lower and lower to the ground to disguise my _tacky-green sweatpants_. He eventually wanders too close for comfort, and I take a shot. He drops, flops! Dead bird!

This was such a roller-coaster ride, even more so than the typical turkey hunt. From an early morning mistake, to a ruined hunt, to an aggressive gobbler out of nowhere...it doesn't get much better than that!

This was my first woodlot bird, and my second "urban" turkey. First Delaware County bird. It really was a great hunt, and I am so grateful for the opportunity! OH, sorry for being so long winded! Here are a few more pics..

































The infamous green sweatpants!


----------



## killingtime

man i cant believe that little dog fetched that big bird.


----------



## mastercatman

Great bird and an awesome story! Thank you for sharing! I was hoping you had a shot of the green sweatpants! Congratulations


----------



## DaleM

Nice story Kyle. I can relate to some parts of that story.


----------



## Mushijobah

Good luck down there Dale. My brother was in Hocking yesterday and he heard a couple birds. Someone beat him to them though.

Hey Bob, you have any luck yet at the compound?


----------



## ironman172

One of the best stories i have read in a long time....congrat's and thanks for sharing....I hope to hear something if I can get out, before the season end
no worries like yours as all my stuff is already there....except for the gun


----------



## Lewzer

Did you make it to class at noon or did you blow it off to clean the bird?


----------



## Mushijobah

Lewzer said:


> Did you make it to class at noon or did you blow it off to clean the bird?


Made it to class....bird sat in the truck covered up with a bag of ice! Kept it nice and cool.


----------



## bobk

Mushijobah said:


> Good luck down there Dale. My brother was in Hocking yesterday and he heard a couple birds. Someone beat him to them though.
> 
> Hey Bob, you have any luck yet at the compound?


Have not been out yet Kyle, been too busy with work. Great story!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Nice job Kyle!!! Glad things worked out for you. Proves once again that camo isn't everything, but movement is. Three seasons in a row now I have called birds in preseason (on no hunting park land) while wearing blue jeans and a gray hoodie. I still haven't had the guts to do it while hunting though  Need every advantage I can get


----------



## Snook

Expect it when you least expect it. Way to stay with it when you thought you had no chance. It's these type of hunt's that you remember for a long time. Congrats!


----------



## eyecatchum2

I can see it now - the latest trend in camo, mossy legs camo sweatpants. Looks just like moss covered logs.
Great story.


----------

